# Ladies Wilson Deep Red



## Birdie99 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi everyone,


I was wondering if anyone can give me some information on Ladies Wilson Deep Red golf clubs. I'm a newbie to golf and my boyfriend got me a set of dunlop clubs, but I don't like the bottom being so fat.

I saw a picture of a Wilson Deep Red clubs for woman and like how they look..from the hear of it, they are a good set of clubs..Do anyone know if they are good for beginners?


any advice is helpful...I also can't seem to find any place online that sells them, are they discontinued?


----------



## lacks focus (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't have any experience with them, but the one or two references to reviews that I found on the web indicate they were introduced somewhere between 4 and 6 years ago. In my experience, almost no golf product stays on the market that long. If companies don't constantly innovate, or at least give the impression that they are, they won't stick around. Consequently very few individual products are available for retail sale for more than a year or two, with a few "classic" exceptions, mainly in the areas of putters and wedges. I would guess that if you have your heart set on them, you'll almost certainly have to look for them on the used market.

Craig in Indy


----------



## Birdie99 (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks so much for the information!


----------

